# Which [Las Vegas] resort is better?



## Catira (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi we have an upcoming trip to Las Vegas in April. Right now I can choose either Grandview at Las Vegas or The Cliffs at Peace Canyon. Have stayed at Grandview LV before but considering the Cliffs since it seems closer to the strip. Planning on having a rental car but there might be times DH takes the car and I stay at resort. 
Thanks for your advice


----------



## Dori (Feb 24, 2014)

While the Cliffs is a lovely resort, it is nowhere near the strip. It is much farther away than The Grandview.

Dori


----------



## bastroum (Feb 24, 2014)

Catira said:


> Hi we have an upcoming trip to Las Vegas in April. Right now I can choose either Grandview at Las Vegas or The Cliffs at Peace Canyon. Have stayed at Grandview LV before but considering the Cliffs since it seems closer to the strip. Planning on having a rental car but there might be times DH takes the car and I stay at resort.
> Thanks for your advice



I live across the street from The Cliffs at Peace Canyon. It is 20 minutes from The Strip and good if you are visiting friends in the Southwest part of Las Vegas. Otherwise, I would stay on The Strip.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Cliffs*

We stayed here about 5 years ago in a one bedroom.  The main thing we noticed is it was very relaxing and quiet.  Everyone there seemed older e and the few kids seemed to be with grandparents.  We really enjoyed the stay.


----------



## Catira (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions and advice. Unfortunately we are traveling during a convention and availability is not much. Those were my only choices with RCI.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2014)

Grandview is our favorite LV timeshare.  It's on Las Vegas Blvd., but it's about 5 miles from the center of the strip.  There is a very large casino right next door (South Pointe) which has lots of dining options, bowling alley, movie theater, night club, arena, etc.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 27, 2014)

we stay at the Grandview, love it there.
Away from the strip, if you want to get your gamble on, south point is next door.
you do need a rental car, and you have already.

cliffs is a ways away from everything really.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 27, 2014)

The Cliffs is a 10 minute drive to the The Red Rock Resort, which is fabulous. As I said before the Cliffs are great if you are visiting friends/family in SW Vegas.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 28, 2014)

The Cliffs is much closer to Red Rock canyon too, for hiking, cycling, rock climbing, or just a scenic drive. Red Rock casino is much more classy than South Pointe too. 

But Grandview isn't far from the M which is more classy than South Pointe plus it's closer to Town Square and the Strip.

The Cliffs seem like apartments. Grandview seems more like a timeshare. So I'm guessing (don't know) that The Cliffs rooms are a bit larger. But a big downside if you have mobility issues is that there are no elevators at The Cliffs.

Where is the convention? I'd choose based on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokatoke (Feb 28, 2014)

GV is my home resort, and we LOVE staying there for both Strip and Non-Strip type trips. Book your reservation and 30 days out request a room in Rosemary or Honeysuckle building which will be in the building with confirmed upgrades. They are renovating them all, but I am not up to date on the other buildings.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 28, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> The Cliffs is much closer to Red Rock canyon too, for hiking, cycling, rock climbing, or just a scenic drive. Red Rock casino is much more classy than South Pointe too.
> 
> But Grandview isn't far from the M which is more classy than South Pointe plus it's closer to Town Square and the Strip.
> 
> ...



Cliffs Edge was originally condo's.  In fact, a number of the units are still condo's, so the place is a mixture of TS' and condo's. I used some of my RCI Points one year so a friend could stay there for a few nites.  It's way to far from the strip.  The OP should stay at the Grandview on LV BLVD.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 28, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Cliffs Edge was originally condo's.  In fact, a number of the units are still condo's, so the place is a mixture of TS' and condo's. I used some of my RCI Points one year so a friend could stay there for a few nites.  It's way to far from the strip.  The OP should stay at the Grandview on LV BLVD.



If you want to spend time on the strip The Clifffs is not your place. It is however closer to most golf courses, the JW Marriott, Red Rock Resort and the Suncoast Hotel. It's visiting Las Vegas without having to deal with the strip. They are currently building a new mall with many dining options next to the Red Rock Resort. There are endless dining options also.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 28, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Cliffs Edge was originally condo's.  In fact, a number of the units are still condo's



Ahh that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2014)

We like the Red Rock Casino, but South Pointe has a lot more amenities, and it is literally steps away from the Grand View Resort across a side street.  It's really nice not to have to drive all the time.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 28, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We like the Red Rock Casino, but South Pointe has a lot more amenities, and it is literally steps away from the Grand View Resort across a side street.  It's really nice not to have to drive all the time.



More amenities at South Pointe than at Red Rock? Like what?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 28, 2014)

How about _more reasonably priced amenities_?  And far closer than Red Rock is to The Cliffs.  South Point is much more like the neighborhood(s) it pulls from (South Las Vegas and Anthem) and Red Rock is more like its neighborhood(s) (Summerlin and South Summerlin).  

What does that mean?  Well, I find South Point more welcoming, less "glitzy." And the people you see working there today will come to know you because they were there yesterday and the day before.  Mr. Gaughan (the owner) has never laid anybody off in the entire time he's owned South Point, including when the economy tanked.  He's like that, and it makes for loyal employees who love their jobs.

Fern



VegasBella said:


> More amenities at South Pointe than at Red Rock? Like what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 1, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> How about _more reasonably priced amenities_?


Fair enough, we all have our own preferences.

I actually live closer to South Pointe than to Red Rock so I know what you're talking about. But I go up to Summerlin and visit Red Rock regularly. We took a staycation at Red Rock once. It was great, especially the pool area. 

As far as specific amenities goes they both have these amenities:
- spa & salon
- restaurants
- bowling alley
- movie theater
- gaming
- concerts
- sports book 
- bars and lounges

I think the main differences in amenities between the two are these:
- Red Rock has childcare, so if you have a child and want to go watch an adult movie or see an adult concert, then Red Rock is a good option. Kids Quest is available only at Stations Casinos (a network of locals casinos).
- South Pointe has an "equestrian arena" and does rodeos and bullfights. If, like me, you boycott those things they you may want to stay away. If you like that sort of stuff, well you aren't going to get it at Red Rock or most other casinos.
- Red Rock has a better poker room. By better I mean more games at various levels.
- South Pointe's bingo room is slightly bigger.
- Red Rock's pool area is are bigger and nicer (multiple pools). You can play table games while in the pool at Red Rock, but you couldn't do that at South Pointe.
- Red Rock's bowling alley is the largest in the valley.

I should note there are LOTS of locals casinos with a variety of amenities. The M is not far from South Pointe. Red Rock is much bigger and has more to offer than the M but they have a similar vibe (modern, young, hip). The M also has a good pool deal for locals. Green Valley Ranch is in Henderson proper (near Anthem) and has a mature, elegant feel. 

Sunset Station is further east (still Henderson) and is older/more established than any of the aforementioned casinos. When I moved to Vegas, Sunset Station was brand new and none of the others existed. It was deliberately intended to be the first "upscale" locals casinos. It's still a great casino and has the second largest bowling alley in the valley. Fun fact: the Sunset Station bowling alley was the most expensive bowling alley to build in the country. Sunset Station was also one of the first casinos to paint the ceilings like sky.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2014)

The Red Rock Casino is really nice, but being able to simply walk a few steps to the South Point in the evening, trumps that for us.  We like to get out and hike and sight see during the day, and it's nice not to have to drive at night.  

I also like the light, open, airy feel of South Point.  The Red Rock seems "dark" to me.  Just personal preference, I guess.  

Plus, we really like Grandview and it's a bargain to rent on RCI - I think we spent $3xx for a week, last time.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 1, 2014)

I find I like the casino where I win more often!


----------



## chalee94 (Mar 20, 2014)

kerrybrown said:


> Wynn and Encore Las Vegas
> The Palazzo
> Bellagio, Las Vegas
> Mandarin Oriental, Las Vegas
> ...



i wish these guys would put some inventory in II...


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 20, 2014)

chalee94 said:


> Wynn and Encore Las Vegas
> The Palazzo
> Bellagio, Las Vegas
> Mandarin Oriental, Las Vegas
> ...


The problem is that every resort that you listed is a hotel, not a timeshare.

As far as the Cosmo, check out the Jockey Club.  It's attached to the Cosmo and you get access to at least one of their pools.  Although the Jockey Club is primarily RCI, there is 'some' II inventory.


----------



## mikejt (Mar 20, 2014)

Try the Desert Club . It is behind  the Flamingo and Harrah's on Koval. I always stay there when I go to Vegas.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 29, 2014)

I just picked up a week at Grandview for $199 last night on RCI for the last day of their $199 sale. Couldn't pass up a week in a 2br for $30 a night. Now I know to ask for the Honeysuckle or Rosemary building.


----------



## derb (Mar 29, 2014)

You didn't say if you needed a 1 or 2 bedroom unit.
The GV 2 bedroom units are hugh.


----------



## Dori (Mar 29, 2014)

The 2 bedroom units at Grandview are actually 2 1-bedroom units connected by a central foyer. When you enter from the hallway, there are two doors, and each enters into a complete 1-bedroom unit. It is a wonderful arrangement when taking guests on vacation.

Dori


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 31, 2014)

And now RCI has a 50% off sale today. Grandview 1BRs are $153 and 2BRs are $168. I could have saved $31 + tax had I waited three days. Dang.


----------

